# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Khách sạn & resort >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuần 3 tháng 01/2013 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Cập nhật khách sạn và resort mới của tuần này là các gói khuyến mãi đến từ các khách sạn và resort ở Đà Lạt, Mũi Né, Phú Quốc, Hội An, Hà Nội. Tiếp theo, Didau muốn giới thiệu đến các bạn điểm đến mới Puerto Vallarta - được mệnh danh là thiên đường nhiệt đới của Mexico, nổi tiếng bởi cảnh quan thiên nhiên tươi đẹp, bãi biển cát trắng thơ mộng và nhiều công trình kiến trúc cổ độc đáo. Và cuối cùng là Tour Tết Nguyên Đán đi Phan Thiết, Đà Nẵng - Hội An - Huế và tour nước ngoài đến Hàn Quốc, Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ. Cùng theo dõi nhé  :Smile: 

*TRONG NƯỚC*


*DUPARC HOTEL DALAT, ĐÀ LẠT - “HONEYMOON PACKAGE”*

Giá: 4.500.000 VND/ 02 người

* Bao gồm:

02 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Standard, với bữa ăn sáng buffet mỗi ngày.Miễn phí nâng cấp lên hạng phòng Superior (phụ thuộc tình trạng phòng)Nước uống chào đón và hoa hồng khi nhận phòng.01 bữa ăn tối dành cho hai khách và 01 chai rượu vang Đà Lạt.60 phút massage toàn thân cho mỗi khách.Đón tiễn sân bay bằng xe buýt.Giảm giá đặc biệt tại Golf Club.Giảm giá 10% dịch vụ ăn uống, dịch vụ tour và Spa.Miễn phí wifi.VAT và phí phục vụ

Điều kiện:
Chương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 30/03/2013 (không áp dụng trong khoảng thời gian từ 10/02/2013 - 16/02/2013)

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*VILLA ARIA HOTEL, MŨI NÉ - “KỲ NGHỈ TRĂNG MẬT LÃNG MẠN”*

Giá: 9.100.000 VND/ 02 người

* Bao gồm:
03 đêm ở phòng Seaview Deluxe và bữa sáng mỗi ngày tại nhà hàng bên biển.Nước trái cây tươi chào đón và trái cây tươi trong phòng mỗi ngày.Giường ngủ trăng mật trải cánh hoa hồng tươi.Tặng một chai rượu vang hồng Pháp trong phòng.Trà và bánh mỗi chiều bên hồ bơi.01 bữa tối trên bãi biển với thuyền hải sản nướng và 2 ly rượu vang.02 ly cocktail hoặc thức uống mát lạnh khác tại hồ bơi.01 giờ mát - xa tinh dầu thư giãn toàn thân.

Điều kiện:
Chương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 03/05/2013 (có thể được đặt vào các ngày cuối tuần và cần đặt trước ít nhất là một ngày trước ngày đến)

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*MAISON D'HANOI BOUTIQUE HOTEL, HÀ NỘI*

Giá: 2.079.000++ VND/ 02 người

* Bao gồm:
02 đêm phòng Classic Standard và bữa ăn sáng buffet mỗi ngày.Nước uống và giỏ trái cây chào đón.01 voucher bữa ăn theo thực đơn kiểu Việt Nam tại nhà hàng Yên.Giảm 20% phí phòng họp.Sử dụng internet và dịch vụ báo mới mỗi ngày

* Điều kiện:
Chương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 30/03/2013

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*SÀI GÒN - PHÚ QUỐC RESORT & SPA, PHÚ QUỐC*

Giá: 4.060.000 VND/ 2 người

* Bao gồm:

01 đêm phòng Panorama Garden View, và bữa ăn sáng tự chọn.01 bữa ăn trưa và 01 bữa ăn tối với thực đơn tự chọn.Bác sĩ theo yêu cầu, xe đưa/ đón sân bay, trái cây ngày đầu tiên.Thuế và phí phục vụ

* Điều kiện:
Chương trình được áp dụng từ ngày 10/01/2013 đến ngày 28/02/2013.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Puerto Vallarta*

Puerto Vallarta tọa lạc tại tiểu bang Jalisco của Mexico. Được mệnh danh là thiên đường nhiệt đới của Mexico, nơi đây nổi tiếng bởi cảnh quan thiên nhiên tươi đẹp, bãi biển cát trắng thơ mộng và nhiều công trình kiến trúc cổ độc đáo. Đến Puerto Vallarta, điểm dừng chân đầu tiên mà bạn không nên bỏ qua chính là núi Sierra Madre hùng vĩ. Ở đây, bạn có thể tận hưởng không gian yên tĩnh của núi rừng hoang sơ và còn có dịp tham gia những chuyến leo núi mạo hiểm đầy thú vị. Với khí hậu mát mẻ, không khí trong lành và không gian thoáng đãng, những bãi biển đẹp ở Puerto Vallarta chắc chắn sẽ là điểm dừng chân lý tưởng dành cho những ai thích nghỉ ngơi và khám phá nét đẹp của biển cả. Không chỉ thế, Puerto Vallarta còn nổi tiếng thế giới với cuộc sống về đêm đầy sôi động. Nào cùng đến để khám phá và trải nghiệm những điều thú vị về thiên đường nhiệt đới này nhé các bạn  :Smile: 


*KHÁCH SẠN POSADA DE ROGER*

Giá: từ 42$ 

Khách sạn nằm ở vị trí tuyệt vời, gần bãi biển, địa điểm mua sắm và xe buýt. Có hồ bơi, khu vực sân của khách sạn đẹp, mát mẻ với cây cối xung quanh. Các phòng đều sạch sẽ, nhân viên thân thiện.




*KHÁCH SẠN CATEDRAL VALLARTA*

Giá: từ 55$ 

Khách sạn cổ kính, nhỏ, nằm ở trung tâm của thành phố Puerto Vallarta. Các phòng sạch sẽ, nhân viên thân thiện và hữu ích.

----------

